# H&K USP question



## RazorUSMC (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a H&K USP .45, I just bought a H&K USP threaded barrel for it. I just received my tax Stamp for my Silencerco Osprey .45, I want to use my H&K USP as a host weapon (the reason for the thread barrel). I was told that since i have a regular USP and not the tactical USP i need to get a Tactical recoil spring! Is this true? If it is what is the reason for this? I would think that the recoil springs would be the same?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah that's BS. The springs are the same. There are some different weight springs out there from Wolff for tailoring springs to loads etc but I've never seen or heard of a recoil spring for suppressed pistols. You can contact HK customer service @ 706-568-1906 and verify.


----------



## RazorUSMC (Jan 11, 2015)

thank you VAMarine, I called H&K customer service and they said yes it will function with out the tactical spring they recommend that i get the tactical recoil spring Assembly. He guy made sure to tell me more than once that the Silencerco Osprey was not a recommended silencer and that i would have to pay if it broke the pistol. The silencers they recommend are old and out of date and are not even made any more. I will be getting the recoil spring in a few weeks or so.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Just how would any properly fitted Osprey suppressor break an H&K pistol? A plethora of folk including professionals and gun writers use Osprey silencers on H&K pistols

Osprey themselves recommend H&K pistols for their suppressors. I think the guy you talked to is clueless or trying to sell you something.. BTW, just to let you know, H&K's don't break.:smt083

Here's just one example of a 20 year old H&K paired with an Osprey.

http://www.guns.com/review/2013/06/12/gun-review-hk-usp-tactical-45-acp/


----------



## RazorUSMC (Jan 11, 2015)

denner said:


> Just how would any properly fitted Osprey suppressor break an H&K pistol? A plethora of folk including professionals and gun writers use Osprey silencers on H&K pistols
> 
> Osprey themselves recommend H&K pistols for their suppressors. I think the guy you talked to is clueless or trying to sell you something.. BTW, just to let you know, H&K's don't break.:smt083
> 
> ...


First off SILENCERCO is the name of the company that makes the Osprey, second I talked to the H&K armor.Third EVERY gun breaks I have seen a H&K MP5SD break and the chamber blow out the side on a mission, I got some metal in my arms from it and the Navy Seal lost a finger ( I am NOT a Navy SEAL I am A Marine Radier). I will wait to see how the gun funactions and than see if i really need the recoil spring. check out the video. 



 When my $1,200 gun break I expct your full attention and not to be blowen off and sold something i don't really need. I own a couple of H&Ks inculding the H&K MP5SD with a 4 pack in it (4 pack Safe, Semi, 3-round burst,and full auto) along with the H&K P2000 and the new H&K Vsp 9mm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

RazorUSMC said:


> First off SILENCERCO is the name of the company that makes the Osprey, second I talked to the H&K armor.Third EVERY gun breaks I have seen a H&K MP5SD break and the chamber blow out the side on a mission, I got some metal in my arms from it and the Navy Seal lost a finger ( I am NOT a Navy SEAL I am A Marine Radier). I will wait to see how the gun funactions and than see if i really need the recoil spring. check out the video.


----------



## RazorUSMC (Jan 11, 2015)

denner said:


> Well then, can you explain in a little more detail about how a properly fitted Osprey suppressor breaks an H&K USP 45 pistol? Breaks where? Just curious. BTW, this so called H&K MP5SD .22cal replica is manufactured exclusively by Walther under license from H&K so technically it's not an H&K manufactured weapon, it's no MP5 and probably manufactured by Umarex. That armorer better get the word out cause I would suspect their are a lot of folks using Osprey suppressors on H&K pistols. They even sell them in packages:
> 
> https://www.impactguns.com/hk-usp-45-compact-osprey-suppressor-package.aspx


 WHo said any thing about a .22LR I said H&K MP5SD which means the 9mm ones the military uses. I own a real MP5SD with a 4 pack in it, which includes 3 round burst and full auto. I bought my H&K MP5SD two years ago and it took 8 months to get approved by the ATF NFA Branch and it cost me $23,000 and is pre-1986. Did you watch the video he talks about how the metal was worn away with excessive suppressor use.I don't know how it break I not an armorer! I am just tell you what H&K armor told me.


----------

